# Best area to live in Limassol



## needles (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi there  

We are a young couple (no kids), visiting Cyprus lane: this week and are leaning towards moving somewhere in Limassol. 

Ideally, we would like to walk to gym, yoga, supermarkets, beach, retaurants as we will not be purchasing a car. Which is the best area/s in Limassol that will meet our needs? Our budget is EU600-850 p/month.

Thanks in advance 
Needles


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You can get a decent 1 bedroom in that range. Anywhere from where Chill Inn/Woodmans/Pizza Hut area is to Amathus/Dolce/Blueberry area would probably work best for you and cover most of your requirements.


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

Also look at Neapolis area. 

Its considered the centre of town yet is also residential and has all the amenities close to hand that you mentioned. You have the Limassol Sporting centre and Anaplasis gym. Also you have Debenhams for food and shopping as well as Alfa Mega another major supermarket. Its also close to the main shopping district of Limassol, Anexartisias, and within walking distance to the beach too! Molos is also great for walking in the evenings along the beachfront!

Its where I live in Limassol and I really like it, its urban, but choose your apartment well as there are a lot of older buildings there. Some of the better kept ones are good, but there is also a lot of new modern build apartment blocks too!


----------

